# 1860 g3 boat



## gaduckkiller (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm looking into buying a new duck boat. I really like the guide edition g3s.  Just wondering if any of you guys have a g3 and what your likes and dislikes are of them. Thanks.


----------



## Golden BB (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a 1756CC G3 with a Mercury 75 and love it, awesome boats. Only negative thing I have is the transom sits a little low and you will get some splash back. Nothing major but that's the only negative I have.  Partner runs the 1860CC tunnel G3 with a Yamaha 4 stroke 90 and its a machine. Great boat as well and no negatives come to mind. One thing I will mention is G3s customer service. Partner bought his from a saltwater guide in Florida. About a year after bringing it home corrosion to started flaking on the transom. Still under warranty since he was the second owner and G3 picked up the boat and took it their facility somewhere. Several weeks go by and he gets a call saying hus boat is ready. Picks up a brand new hull and trailer with his original engine and controls. No charge


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have an 1860 g3 center console with a tunnel hull and float pods with a 90 h.p. yamaha that sits on a jack plate. In my opinion this is the best boat that money can buy if this is the type of boat that you are looking for. I use it on the coast and it does great on the flats, but it will also handle big water well. I have an avery quickset on mine for duck season, but it is off now and I am taking it fishing this weekend. To me it has the best of both worlds and can be used for more than one thing. I have owned a few different brands and I like this one the best by far.


----------



## biggdave92 (Mar 19, 2012)

check out www.edgeboats.com

i have a 550 and love it.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2012)

G3 is a great boat. I have abass tracker but some of my partners have them and they are well built and do well in the salt.


----------



## 73JER (Apr 6, 2012)

Great boat. Here is a pic of mine right after I bought it.


----------



## Hunter22 (Apr 8, 2012)

73JER said:


> Great boat. Here is a pic of mine right after I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 660648
> 
> ...



If you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for your boat trailer and all?


----------



## B.Hud (Apr 10, 2012)

i have an 1860 center console and use it for everything. the only complaint i have is the paint on the front deck comes off extremely easy, probably from the trolling motor foot control sliding around on it.


----------



## GT Whitetail (Apr 12, 2012)

I also have a 08' 1860 G3 tunnel hole with float pods and a 90hp 2 stroke. It works great for everything I like to do.. Got a bowfishing setup (removable), duck blind, and trolling rod holders for crappie fishing.. Gives me a peace of mind knowing that im running relativly shallow at W.A.O. too. Also the float pods make real good steps  getting in and outta the boat.


----------



## B.Hud (Apr 16, 2012)

GT Whitetail said:


> I also have a 08' 1860 G3 tunnel hole with float pods and a 90hp 2 stroke. It works great for everything I like to do.. Got a bowfishing setup (removable), duck blind, and trolling rod holders for crappie fishing.. Gives me a peace of mind knowing that im running relativly shallow at W.A.O. too. Also the float pods make real good steps  getting in and outta the boat.



do you have any pictures of your bowfishing setup or how your lights are mounted. mine is set up as well but always looking for something better


----------

